# 20" Hettrick Pedal Wagon



## AdamSr (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi, I'm a new member, but a long time 'lurker'.  

I picked up this Hettrick Pedal Wagon this morning, and can't find much info on it anywhere, it's a 20" front wheel, which I haven't seen in my 3 days of internet searching. Does anyone have any information, anything at all?


----------



## danray48 (Jan 7, 2014)

Go to Tricycle fettish and look up Hettrick. They don't have much info on them either, but they do have a picture of what you have. I believe it's a 1940's model.http://www.tricyclefetish.com/hetric...b25858764cd9ee


----------



## AdamSr (Jan 7, 2014)

I saw that one, mine is an 'American' as well. Information seems scarce, but gathering facts and information is half the fun for me. I've been restoring vintage wagons for a few years as a hobby, and I've gathered enough info to fill a few binders. 
I'm still relatively new to tricycles, I've got a couple, I'll attach a few pictures. 

Adam


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice trike collection you have started.  Thanks for sharing the photos.

Dave


----------

